# quite a few



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Ετοιμαζόμουν να γράψω _quite a few_ σε γράμμα που συντάσσω για έναν φίλο και κάποια στιγμή σκέφτηκα ότι ο αποδέκτης της επιστολής δεν είναι Αγγλοσάξονας, οπότε τρέχα γύρευε τι αγγλικά καταλαβαίνει. Αμέσως το *quite a few* έγινε *a large number of*.

Θυμίζω ότι τα αγγλικά είναι η γλώσσα που λέμε «Not bad» για κάτι που μας αρέσει και έχει την έγκρισή μας ή στην οποία οι δύο αρνήσεις κάνουν μια κατάφαση, αλλά αυτά συμβαίνουν και στα ελληνικά («Δεν είναι άσχημο!», «Ναι, καλά!») ή και σε άλλες γλώσσες («Pas mal!»). Αλλά να λες «πολύ λίγα» και να εννοείς «πολλά», δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε άλλη... Ξέρετε εσείς;



Spoiler



Η εξήγηση, βέβαια, βρίσκεται στο ότι το *a few* μπορεί να έχει θετική σημασία, όπως είπαμε κι εδώ κι αλλού.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2014)

Ναι, αλλά εμείς έχουμε το _ευάριθμος_. Χα!

Πάντως _λίγος_ με αντίθετη σημασία δεν υπάρχει, αλλά συχνά το χρησιμοποιούμε αντί του _αρκετός_ ή _ικανός_. Δηλαδή κάτι σε επαρκή ποσότητα. Ενίοτε μεταφράζεται και σαν some (π.χ. στο "χρειάζομαι λίγο χρόνο να το σκεφτώ").


----------



## nickel (Oct 3, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Ναι, αλλά εμείς έχουμε το _ευάριθμος_. Χα!



Μπράβο, εσύ παίρνεις το βραβείο!


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

...
—Να σου μιλήσω λίγο;
—Ναι, αμέ.

Δύο ώρες αργότερα...
============================

—Μου δίνεις λίγο ψωμί;

Ένα καρβέλι αργότερα...

*Παραξενιές της αγγλικής (άντε και της ελληνικής) γλώσσας*





nickel said:


> ...



During a lecture the Oxford linguistic philosopher J. L. Austin made the claim that although a double negative in English implies a positive meaning, there is no language in which a double positive implies a negative. To which Morgenbesser responded in a dismissive tone, "Yeah, yeah."[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP] (Some have quoted it as "Yeah, right.")
www.independent.co.uk/news/obituaries/professor-sidney-morgenbesser-6164166.html

Sidney Morgenbesser

Morgenbesser described Gentile ethics as entailing *“ought implies can”* while in Jewish ethics *“can implies don’t.”*[SUP][2][/SUP]

When challenged why he had written so little, he fired back: "Moses wrote one book. Then what did he do?"[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2][/SUP]

Morgenbesser was leaving a subway station in New York City and put his pipe in his mouth as he was ascending the steps. A police officer told him that there was no smoking on the subway. Morgenbesser pointed out that he was leaving the subway, not entering it, and hadn't lit up yet anyway. The cop again said that smoking was not allowed in the subway, and Morgenbesser repeated his comment. The cop said, "If I let you do it, I'd have to let everyone do it." Morgenbesser replied, "Who do you think you are, Kant?" The word "Kant" was mistaken for a vulgar epithet and Morgenbesser had to explain the situation at the police station.[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][2] [/SUP]

Interrogated by a student whether he agreed with Chairman Mao’s view that a statement can be both true and false at the same time, Morgenbesser replied “Well, I do and I don’t.”[SUP][1][/SUP][SUP][5][/SUP]

When asked his opinion of pragmatism, Morgenbesser replied "It's all very well in theory but it doesn't work in practice." ​

Seen something similar in someone's Lexisignature, can't remember whose though.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 3, 2014)

Ωστόσο το "_yeah, yeah_" έχει κανονικά θετική σημασία και μόνο ειρωνικά μπορεί να αποκτήσει αρνητική, όπως στα ελληνικά οι φράσεις "_ναι, ναι_" και "_ναι, αμέ_", σε αντίθεση με τα "_ναι, καλά_" και τα "_ναι, πώς_" που είναι πάντα αρνητικά (όπως και το "_yeah, right_").


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2014)

Πολύ χρήσιμες αυτές οι υπομνήσεις. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι ένα από συχνότερα μεταφραστικά λάθη είναι η ισοπεδωτική απόδοση των _few/ a few_ και _little/ a little_ με το _λίγοι-ες-α_ και το _λίγο_. Η κατάσταση μάλιστα επιδεινώνεται αισθητά από την αγνόηση των διαφορών του γραπτού και του προφορικού λόγου και την ενδημική έλλειψη προφύλαξης στον γραπτό λόγο. Για παράδειγμα, το "ήξερα λίγα πράγματα γι' αυτόν" μπορεί να έχει δύο διαφορετικές σημασίες, τις οποίες ο προφορικός λόγος, με το πλούσιο οπλοστάσιό του, θα ξεχωρίσει με την έμφαση κατά την εκφορά: "_ήξερα_ λίγα γι' αυτόν, αλλά όχι την ηλικία του" (= ήξερα κάποια πράγματα), "'ήξερα _λίγα_ γι' αυτόν, πού να ξέρω την ηλικία του;" (= αγνοούσα σχεδόν τα πάντα). Στον γραπτό λόγο λείπει ο επιτονισμός, άρα η αμφισημία μπορεί να λυθεί μόνο με αλλαγή διατύπωσης (ήξερα κάποια πράγματα, κάτι ήξερα / ελάχιστα ήξερα, πολύ λίγα ήξερα, δεν ήξερα και πολλά, δεν ήξερα σχεδόν τίποτα, κτλ.). Δηλαδή, μια απόδοση που δεν είναι λανθασμένη καθαυτήν μπορεί να αλλοιώνει ή να συσκοτίζει το νόημα, οπότε γίνεται _μεταφραστικό λάθος_.

Υ.Γ. Ελληγεννή, το "ναι, καλά" δεν είναι πάντα αρνητικό. Κάθε φράση με θετική σημασία μπορεί να ειπωθεί με ειρωνική ή περιπαικτική διάθεση και να αποκτήσει έτσι αρνητική σημασία. Παράδειγμα θετικής σημασίας στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση: - "Και να θυμηθείς αύριο αυτό που είπαμε" - "Ναι, καλά". Άλλωστε υπάρχει διαφοροποίηση και στη γραφή: σε περίπτωση αρνητικής σημασίας χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε θαυμαστικό ("Ναι, καλά!"), άσε που δεν είναι σπάνιο να δηλώνεται η σημασία με πολλαπλασιασμό του φωνηεντικού ήχου ("Ναι, κααλά!", "Ναι, καλάαα!").


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 4, 2014)

Ακούγεται περισσότερο σαν δυο φράσεις όμως κι όχι μία. Υπάρχει μεγαλύτερη παύση απ' ό,τι στο αρνητικό "ναι, καλά". Συνηθέστερο είναι το "καλά, ναι", που ενίοτε το χρησιμοποιούμε και στην σημασία "έχεις δίκιο".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2014)

Ναι, ναι...


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ναι, ναι...



Bang! - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs 






Yeah yeah yeah, I need the real thing tonight


No No No - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 4, 2014)

Themis said:


> σε περίπτωση αρνητικής σημασίας χρειάζεται οπωσδήποτε θαυμαστικό ("Ναι, καλά!")



Όπως έχει υπονοήσει -είτε διαισθητικά, είτε επίτηδες- και ο δόκτορας, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και αποσιωπητικά για τον ίδιο σκοπό: "Ναι, καλά..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 4, 2014)

Ναι, ναι! :)


----------



## Themis (Oct 4, 2014)

Καμία αντίρρηση, αφού είναι προφανές ότι συμφωνούμε στο βασικό: το ειρωνικό/ αρνητικό "ναι, καλά" δεν μπορεί σε καμία περίπτωση να κυκλοφορεί με στρινγκάκι μία σκέτη τελεία.

Δεν παίζεται σήμερα ο Δόκτορας. Κατορθώνει να αναπτύσσει μεστά νοήματα με δύο μόνο λέξεις (και την κατάλληλη στίξη...).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 5, 2014)

Μία. (Λέξη.) ;)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2014)

Πώς, αμέ!


----------



## Zazula (Oct 5, 2014)

Σουρ!
(Μία λέξη, α λα Παναγής Κούτελος.)


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 5, 2014)

Θα έβαζα σκέτο "αμέ" ή "πώς" αλλά η Λεξιλογία δεν επιτρέπει ποζεριές με τόσο μικρές αναρτήσεις.


----------



## dominotheory (Oct 5, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα έβαζα σκέτο "αμέ" ή "πώς" αλλά η Λεξιλογία δεν επιτρέπει ποζεριές με τόσο μικρές αναρτήσεις.



Αμ πώς!


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Θα έβαζα σκέτο "αμέ" ή "πώς" αλλά η Λεξιλογία δεν επιτρέπει ποζεριές με τόσο μικρές αναρτήσεις.



Πώς;.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> Hellegennes said:
> 
> 
> > Θα έβαζα σκέτο "αμέ" ή "πώς" αλλά η Λεξιλογία δεν επιτρέπει ποζεριές με τόσο μικρές αναρτήσεις.
> ...



Πώς, πώς, επιτρέπει. :laugh: Αποσιωπούμενες.

Άλλο ένα βεβαιωτικό επιφωνηματικό που γίνεται και ειρωνικά αρνητικό, και με επανάληψη και χωρίς.

*4.* βεβαιότητα: _Tους τηλεφώνησες; -Πώς, τους τηλεφώνησα το μεσημέρι_, βεβαίως και τους τηλεφώνησα. || (ειρ.): _Περάσατε καλά στην εκδρομή; -Πώς!_, δεν περάσαμε καθόλου καλά.

Αυτά όμως που είναι ξεκάθαρα προφορικά με τον επιτονισμό που λέει ο Θέμης, στο γραπτό θέλουν ειδικό χειρισμό και κωδικοποίηση ώστε να γίνει σαφής η χρήση τους κι επομένως σωστή η αποκωδικοποίηση. Και δεν πετυχαίνει πάντα, ευτυχώς. Αλλιώς θα χάναμε τα γραπτά λογοπαίγνια και γλώσσα χωρίς λογοπαίγνια μού φαίνεται ανάλατη.


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 13, 2014)

> Αλλά να λες «πολύ λίγα» και να εννοείς «πολλά», δεν ξέρω αν συμβαίνει σε άλλη... Ξέρετε εσείς;



Why, what's wrong with this structure? 
_A few _doesn't mean _λίγα _, it means _some, but not many.

_A few things we should know...Μερικά
Few things we know about him... Λίγα
Quite a few of them were carrying... Αρκετοί, ουκ ολίγοι, κάμποσοι/καμπόσοι
Very few people know...Ελάχιστοι, πολύ λίγοι


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2014)

Read the spoiler underneath (and the page linked in it)!


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 13, 2014)

Oh, I already did, Nickel.
In fact, the spoiler only validates what I said (i.e., the positive sense of the phrase, which means what it says).
That's why I found your comment (contrasting what's said vs. what's meant) sort of puzzling, you know?
I Still do!


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2014)

Καλημέρα

Νόμιζα ότι είναι μια απορία που δικαιολογείται όταν απευθυνόμαστε σε κάποιον που δεν είναι Αγγλοσάξονας (όπως αναφέρω στην αρχή του κειμένου). Φαίνεται άλλωστε ακριβώς από αυτό που σχολιάζω στο άλλο κείμενο, ότι στις μεταφράσεις δεν αποσαφηνίζουμε αρκετά τη θετική σημασία τού *a few* σε σχέση με την αρνητική σημασία τού *few / ελάχιστοι*. Είναι απόλυτα θεμιτό να αναρωτηθεί ένας ξένος που δεν καταλαβαίνει τη θετική σημασία τού _a few_ πώς είναι δυνατό να λέμε _quite a few_ και να εννοούμε «πολλοί». Φαίνεται όμως ότι ο τρόπος της παρουσίασης ήταν περισσότερο αινιγματικός παρά αινιγματοειδής.


----------

